# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  "Пивной животик" делает мужчин бесплодными

## Irina

*"Пивной животик" делает мужчин бесплодными*

30 августа 2010 в 17:47 Источник medkarta 


Полные мужчины могут иметь пониженную фертильность. Каждое лишнее кило негативно сказывается на их репродуктивных функциях. К такому выводу пришли ученые из Университета Лейпцига.

В журнале Fertility and Sterility они опубликовали результаты своего исследования, проводившегося с 1999 года по 2005. В общей сложности в изыскании приняли участие 2157 добровольцев, при этом никто из мужчин изначально не имел проблем с фертильностью.

Выводы оказались неутешительными для обладателей не только значительного избыточного веса, но и безобидного "пивного брюшка". Такие мужчины имели пониженное качество спермы по сравнению со стройными сверстниками. В эякуляте отмечалась пониженная концентрация сперматозоидов и они выглядели малоподвижными, то есть шансов добраться до цели у них очень мало. Примечательно: данная закономерность была актуальна не только для мужчин средних лет (старше 30), но и для вполне молодых мужчин 20 лет.

Точную причину плохого качества спермы при проблемах с фигурой ученые не установили, но вполне возможно, что все дело в гормональных изменениях (уровень эстрогена повышается, а тестостерона – понижается). Поэтому, не исключено, что в ближайшее время перед лечением фертильности и использования ЭКО медики станут советовать мужчинам для начала сбросить вес.

----------

